# Открытый раздел > До рождения >  Перинатальное воспитание! Что вы об этом знаете?!

## Ramadana

*Догадки женщин о том, что ребенок еще до рождения что-то понимает и откликается на их чувства и мысли, получили научное подтверждение.* Это стало возможно благодаря достижениям науки и техники, позволившим заглянуть в полость матки. 

Кожная чувствительность обнаруживается уже с семи недель от момента зачатия, функция вестибулярного аппарата с 12, вкусовых сосочков - с 14, органов зрения и слуха - с 16-18 недель, то есть задолго до рождения органы чувств человека уже способны воспринимать информацию из окружающего мира. Ученые обнаружили, что *структура мозга младенца в 24-28 недель от зачатия соответствует структуре у доношенного ребенка и взрослого человека*.

Наиболее ярким по своим проявлениям является поведенческий путь. С ним встречаемся повседневно: ребенок чутко улавливает поведение беременной мамы и своими движениями - легкими касаниями или пинком дает ей знать, приятно ему это поведение или нет. 
__________________________________________________  _______________________________

 Учеными выявлено, что психику после 3-х лет уже поздно формировать. 
Также если мама раздражена, устала, не выспалась - она бессознательно может агрессивно среагировать на очередной плач ребенка - перепеленать его более жестко, крикнуть итд - для ребенка это огромная трамва!

Многие считают, что пока он грудной, он ничего не понимает - это огромная ошибка!
Первые недели он воспринимает маму через кожу, прикосновения, насколько ласково или грубо она с ним обращается. 

А что вы скажете по этому поводу?!

----------


## kazangi

я могу говорить только про Улю. Многое, что мы ей показывали в "бессознательном" возрасте, она помнит, узнает! И впечатления которые были у нее в возрасте до года, до сих пор определеяют ее отношение ко многим вещам. Она не может это объяснить как-то, как свежие впечатления, но у нее где-то "отложилось" то, что было заложено в младенчестве. Я в беременность, когда лечила зубы, во время работы бормашины она начинала сильно толкаться, ворочаться... И врач тогда шуткой сказала "вот когда дети начинают бояться стоматологов". И была права. Уля с самого рождения и до сих пор не переносит похожие звуки, начинает паниковать.

----------


## Ramadana

Читаю сейчас интервью с Филипповой Галиной Григорьевной - доктор психологических наук, профессор, научный руководитель Института перинатальной психологии и психологии репродуктивной сферы (Москва). 
Вот, что она сообщает про реакцию мамы на беременность:
"В этот момент женщина может испытывать целую гамму чувств и переживаний. Готова она к рождению малыша или нет? Счастлива она оттого, что будет матерью или нет? А может быть, вначале она испугалась, а потом сказала: «ой, как здорово!» Все эти чувства матери, безусловно, могут отложить свой отпечаток на дальнейшее отношение к ребенку, а значит – и на его дальнейшее развитие. Понятно, что нарушения происходят, когда приход ребенка в этот мир родители воспринимают негативно. В этом случае мы нередко видим, что человек потом не может найти своё место в жизни.
Но неправильно думать, что если мама испугалась беременности, хотела сделать аборт, то обязательно жизнь ее ребенка пойдет наперекосяк. Если в результате мать примет своего ребенка, встроит его в свою жизнь, то отрицательных последствий в развитии ребенка мы не обнаружим."

Оказывается даже если ты допустил мысль об аборте - это все равно все малышом чувствуется и он понимает, что мама хочет его убить!!!

----------


## Ramadana

Вот тоже случай из их практики:

"Например, был такой случай. Женщина обратилась ко мне в связи с проблемой бесплодия и осложненных сексуальных отношений. В результате работы появилась гипотеза, что эту женщину примерно в 9-месячном возрасте в условиях больницы орально изнасиловали. Когда ребёнка вернули домой, то кормить ее было практически невозможно. У нее был порван рот, и она ничего не соглашалась брать в рот, даже соску. Дети пластичны, через какое-то время это нормализовалось. Девочка вытеснила из сознания этот эпизод. Но пережитая травма на бессознательном уровне осталась и отразилась на всей ее дальнейшей жизни. Например, на способности забеременеть. Для этой женщины беременность в символическом смысле означало что-то в себя принять, принять в физическом смысле. И пережитая в дестве травма оказалась препятствием к этому. Мы работали с этими переживаниями, и эта работа потребовала достаточно много времени и сил. Но результат был достигнут - женщина забеременела."

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Вот тоже случай из их практики:
> 
> "Например, был такой случай. Женщина обратилась ко мне в связи с проблемой бесплодия и осложненных сексуальных отношений. В результате работы появилась гипотеза, что эту женщину примерно в 9-месячном возрасте в условиях больницы орально изнасиловали. Когда ребёнка вернули домой, то кормить ее было практически невозможно. У нее был порван рот, и она ничего не соглашалась брать в рот, даже соску. Дети пластичны, через какое-то время это нормализовалось. Девочка вытеснила из сознания этот эпизод. Но пережитая травма на бессознательном уровне осталась и отразилась на всей ее дальнейшей жизни. Например, на способности забеременеть. Для этой женщины беременность в символическом смысле означало что-то в себя принять, принять в физическом смысле. И пережитая в дестве травма оказалась препятствием к этому. Мы работали с этими переживаниями, и эта работа потребовала достаточно много времени и сил. Но результат был достигнут - женщина забеременела."


 Ужас какой =(((((((((

Из перинатального воспитания можно сказать. Дамир совершенно особенно реагирует на музыку (колыбельные песни), которые мы ему включали, когда он был в животе.

----------


## Ramadana

Перинатальная психоогия затрагивает и подготовку родителей к родам. Интересно, а в Калуге есть перинатальные психологи? Кто-нибудь знает?

----------


## kiara

> Из перинатального воспитания можно сказать. Дамир совершенно особенно реагирует на музыку (колыбельные песни), которые мы ему включали, когда он был в животе.


 Аналогично - Ку много слушал вместе со мной музыку одного гитариста, был на Его концертах, общался в неформальной обстановке - после рождения он безошибочно узнавал именно Его гитарные пассажи, выделял те мелодии, что ему нра еще в утробе, давапл понять, капую именно он хочет послушать сейчс) 
Но что меня *поразило* - так это то, что Ку узнает образ и лицо этого музыканта....видит ролик и *сейчс уже называет Его по имени*, а раньше проявлял признаки явной симпатии как к другу) Лично они с друг другом еще не виделись...

----------


## kiara

> Перинатальная психоогия затрагивает и подготовку родителей к родам. Интересно, а в Калуге есть перинатальные психологи? Кто-нибудь знает?


Есть, Екатерина Вард, здесь на нашем сайте есть тема с вопросами к ней.

----------

